# Word of the Day: Sadfishing



## RubyK (May 24, 2021)

Colloquial the practice adopted by some people, especially on social media, of exaggerating claims about their emotional problems to generate sympathy.

_I have seen much sadfishing on TV talk shows by actors lately._


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 24, 2021)

Never heard of "sadfishing" before, Ruby.

We have family that is forever sadfishing, particularly the Mrs.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 24, 2021)

I suspect that sadfishing will be used in the near future to demean those who truly have emotional illnesses.


----------



## Jules (May 24, 2021)

Sadfishing can be used to entice strangers to donate to a cause.  The cause is actually their bank account.


----------



## win231 (May 24, 2021)

Well, somebody has to say it.
What happens when they're not biting.


----------



## horseless carriage (May 24, 2021)

Sadfishing is a new one on me too. It sounds like a new way of saying: "Angling for sympathy." I haven't seen the expression, "phishing" in a while.


----------



## John cycling (May 24, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> I suspect that sadfishing will be used in the near future to demean those who truly have emotional illnesses.



Sadfishing, but true.


----------

